# New design Would it work?



## tashido (Jan 29, 2009)

So the general idea I have is to create an artificial rainforest effect with humidity aswell. Was considering misting or fogging from the top , Still having the sump pump in the bottom and timers of course.
Thinking of using a small greenhouse indoors for this or a grow tent ( something to this extend ) Considering , using spray nozzles , Or a fogger. Possibly even pvc pipe with some needle holes.

Anyways , Would the general idea behind this work? And I do know that the proven systems work but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2009)

most strains do not come from the rain forest. As to the design, why are you trying to reinvent the wheel? Why not take a PROVEN method and use it?


----------



## 84VW (Jan 29, 2009)

trying to copy the rainforests environment indoors with your little indoor experience will most likely end up in mold


----------



## tashido (Jan 29, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> most strains do not come from the rain forest. As to the design, why are you trying to reinvent the wheel? Why not take a PROVEN method and use it?


 
I see where your comming from , However I was interested in trying something new and experimenting a little bit just to see how it turns out.
If it works the way I want , it could prove to be an equal way as the other hydro set-ups. Except , I would of had a part in making it.

I have enough growing experience as is , grown for over 10years just always had plenty of room and no neighbors.
The only things that will take learning is nutes for hydro and the timers for misting/fogging.

I just wanted to know , Would the general idea behind this theory work or does it have some big flaw im overlooking?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2009)

IMO, there is no reason to believe that this would work.  Marijuana grows best in humidity ranges under 70%.  When the RH gets higher, it slows growth and encourages stem rot and bud mold.


----------



## tashido (Jan 29, 2009)

heh oh well , failed idea I guess.
Ill just go out tomarrow and build a general hydra set-up. It'll work fine xD


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 29, 2009)

to do this you need to fill all niches by hand before nasties develop. this means inoculating your grow with passive fungus/bacteria, keeping a population of insects to eat whatever gets by the micro-defenses. and you would then need a controlled population of toad or something to keep the insects in check. you would have to hepa all air input, and prolly make a little airlock room(zipper up each side and a switch to blast hepa air into it). you would need supporting plant species to take advantage of the environment as to provide a benefit to your pot plants. and on top of that you would have to be able to controllably decompose excess plant/bug/fecal matter.

i plan on doing it someday with many many plants, not for pot(not saying it wont be in there tho). you can find all the stuff you need but your looking at months of prep and procurement.


----------



## tashido (Jan 29, 2009)

Well thought out reply and logical of course. I had planned this on a very large scale. Was going to try it in a basement probably.. a 15x15x5
and seal it all off and try something with it I think it would be a fun experiment and probably rewarding.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 4, 2009)

why not start with the proven methods then work from there. thats what im doing. this doesnt sound like the questions of a 10yr vet IMHO.


----------



## Tater (Feb 5, 2009)

I would start by researching the biology of the plant if I were you, then you would know that most strains don't do well in high temps, high humidity, low humidity etc etc etc.  Learn about your plant and the environment it wants rather than trying to create an environment and trying to FORCE the plant into it.  The goal of the indoor hydro grower is to attempt to supply optimum conditions in which the plant will flourish.  If that weren't the case I would just stick them all in soil and go read some books lol.


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 6, 2009)

Sounds like a fun project, but not for MJ growing.....  If you think about it, for all your other supporting species to flourish, and for those species to flourish is in direct opposition for MJ to flourish.... Rain forest floor is actually pretty dark, In an actual Rain Forest, very little sunlight actually reaches the ground, that is why there is very little mid-height growth in a forest.  The lower level growth does not get enough light to grow until an opening in the canopy appears from a fallen tree or something of the like.  Any of the younger trees that are reaching for the canopy can be very scraggly, skinny and tall.  They are putting all their energy into reaching for the light and surviving on the little that they get, until they break through then they can flourish.  Think about this effect on your MJ plant.

Anyway, I am kinda rambling now, but I think I got my point across.


----------

